# Does Target Care



## Donotunderstand (Dec 11, 2021)

I know for certain an ETL is having an affair with her team member. Top management seems to know about it and doesn’t seem to care. Is this allowed?


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 11, 2021)

It’s allowed right up until the point that HR has actual proof that the affair/relationship exists.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 11, 2021)

Spot will catch them.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 11, 2021)

Who cares?  Leave other peoples private lives to themselves. It’s noyb.  I married an etl as a tl more than 20 years ago. Quit being nosey and tattles.


----------



## TTB (Dec 11, 2021)

It becomes an issue when they get favored over other team members and never have to go under the scrutiny and discipline that everyone else has to because hunny bunny hooks them up. Same goes for family members.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2021)

The fact that it’s an “affair” and not just a dating situation, makes it bit more juicy… details please


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 11, 2021)

Push your mustard and salad dressing, go on your 15.  Dine on your 30, wrap up your day then punch out and live your life.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 11, 2021)

No, it’s not allowed. This is one of those “Give them enough rope and they’ll hang themselves” sort of things, as my Dad used to say. They may leave a lot of drama in their wake, but eventually Spot will build their case and take care of it.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Dec 12, 2021)

Blackmail them for hard cash


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 12, 2021)

Hahahahahaha! My store was so bad at one point there were videos on the internet....


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 12, 2021)

They care, just waiting for the right opportunity to bust.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 13, 2021)

StargazerOmega said:


> They care, just waiting for the right opportunity to bust.


A friend told me a story about two highly -paid employees at his financial firm having an affair.

Everyone in the office knew about it but the couple kept just kept denying it.

If finally got to the point that the firm just fired them both because they were more of an liability than an asset.

At the Target the fact one is an ETL and another TM is a huge conflict of interest and makes Target subject to various lawsuits.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2021)

Biggest issue (aside from the possible infidelity) is that people don't know how to be discreet. If you keep your private life truly private and out of the workplace, no one should find out. But humans just can't be cool.


----------



## ION the Prize (Dec 13, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> The fact that it’s an “affair” and not just a dating situation, makes it bit more juicy… details please


And that they "know for certain" tells me that Donotunderstand is an eyewitness.

Where were they? Janitor's station? Behind the baler?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 13, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> And that they "know for certain" tells me that Donotunderstand is an eyewitness.
> 
> Where were they? Janitor's station? Behind the baler?


Possibly in a ETL office? The desk in the operations managers office was the chosen spot for indiscretions for the Assistant Store Director and Operations Manager in the department store where I worked at back in the day. Too bad for them that the office was next to our store office, which was the root of the store grapevine. By the end of the day everyone knew what was going on, there was a big scandal and both of them were out of the store quickly never to be seen again. At least by us.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 18, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Possibly in a ETL office? The desk in the operations managers office was the chosen spot for indiscretions for the Assistant Store Director and Operations Manager in the department store where I worked at back in the day. Too bad for them that the office was next to our store office, which was the root of the store grapevine. By the end of the day everyone knew what was going on, there was a big scandal and both of them were out of the store quickly never to be seen again. At least by us.


I worked at a store for a different company where the employees had hidden a couch in the rafters.  It was there for over a decade before management found it.


----------



## Tacopie (Dec 19, 2021)

At my store when someone called corporate about the affairs they almost all got fired but not for sex. Each got called in separate and ask about the party’s and dating. The liars got fired. Out of 7 people screwing around (yes an odd # and yes it was wild) 1 TM was telling the truth and he didn’t get fired but Did quit a week later.


----------

